# Thoughts on the 1982 Conan Film and all things Conan and Conan Related.



## BAYLOR (Aug 23, 2020)

I remember sitting in the theater , The opening  monologue by Akiro , Conan's  Chronicler , The opening   credits with the forging of the sword  with Basil Poldouris  wonderful and powerful opening  score.  Young Conan learning the lore nd Riddle of Steel from father . The Comes Thulsa  Doom Can get enslaved grows up become Gladiator , Warrior Thief and Adventurer And he and his companions  face of against  against the mighty Atlantean Sorcerer Thulsa Doom and his Snake Cult Henchmen In the role of Conan  Arnold Schwarzenegger more then did justice to the character and in may crystallized my image of Conan. and James earl Jones was wonderful un the Role of Tulsa Doom  and as a noun Max Von Sydow as Osric .   There is a lot to love in this film and,  I suspect that Robert E Howard would have liked this film adaptation.

Thoughts?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2020)

This is a film  I own oon dvd and have watch  numerous times.  It never gets old.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 24, 2020)

I was reading a lot of Conan, the Ace and Tor books, when this came out. I thought it was fantastic then. When I had read pretty much everything there was to read of Conan/Howard I could see the cracks in the film and was slightly critical, but I have since returned to the view that it's a film I love and I don't care if it's 100% authentic Conan. Oh, and the Basil Poledouris is one of the best ever. I own this film on DVD, Blu-ray and digital and it gets viewed at least once a year.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 24, 2020)

I like the first film very much (I've not seen the second). As with Terminator, it makes the most of its rather wooden lead. It's very well shot and Conan's three companions are surprisingly likeable. Thulsa Doom is a great villain. And the score is tremendous. Overall, it's a daft story with a ropey lead actor, executed really well and a lot of fun.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2020)

_Love _the soundtrack by Basil Poledouris - have the original version, extended import, and the Prague Philharmonic version.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 24, 2020)

I like this film and like others here, I find the soundtrack very impressive.


----------



## Overread (Aug 24, 2020)

Fantastic film! 
Personally I really loved the beginning all the way up to his training coming to an end. I think its one of the best portrayals of a character developing from basically a nothing boy into the beginnings of the hero we know. There's a great sense of fantasy and adventuring wrapped up in it. Even by the end he's not actually saved the world or anything, just got the girl out from the evil snake cult and defeated teh cultist snake leader. The magic is also (likely by the limited budget and effects of the era) very muted which works perfectly with Conan. There's no huge epic spells or such; its that muted magic that's there under the surface, but limited and often only hinted at here and there. 

And in the end for all its serious and battle elements it also fun.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I was reading a lot of Conan, the Ace and Tor books, when this came out. I thought it was fantastic then. When I had read pretty much everything there was to read of Conan/Howard I could see the cracks in the film and was slightly critical, but I have since returned to the view that it's a film I love and I don't care if it's 100% authentic Conan. Oh, and the Basil Poledouris is one of the best ever. I own this film on DVD, Blu-ray and digital and it gets viewed at least once a year.



On scene that stands out is , the scene where Conan,  in chains  and  running from  hungry wolves,  takes refuge in a mysterious and forgotten Barrow of giant warrior king  presumably of the race of  giants his father spoke of when he told Conan the story steel and how giants stole it from the gods and  were struck down and  how man found the secret of steel because theses same gods left it on the battlefield.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 28, 2020)

Between the time when the oceans drank Atlantis and the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age un-dreamed of. And unto this, Conan, destined to wear the jewelled crown of Aquilonia upon a troubled brow. It is I his chronicler alone who can tell thee of his saga. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!

that's not pasted. It's all from memory...


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Between the time when the oceans drank Atlantis and the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age un-dreamed of. And unto this, Conan, destined to wear the jewelled crown of Aquilonia upon a troubled brow. It is I his chronicler alone who can tell thee of his saga. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!
> 
> that's not pasted. It's all from memory...



My first though when I  saw and heard this on the big screen  was.  " Get set for a grand adventure ! "   This film was all of that and so much more.  In all my  memories of summer movies , this one is the one that I love best of all.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 28, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Between the time when the oceans drank Atlantis and the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age un-dreamed of. And unto this, Conan, destined to wear the jewelled crown of Aquilonia upon a troubled brow. It is I his chronicler alone who can tell thee of his saga. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!
> 
> that's not pasted. It's all from memory...


I always hear Mako's voice when I read that.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I always hear Mako's voice when I read that.



He was amazing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 29, 2020)

I've got the Conan soundtrack on CD and when that first song plays its doesn't sound right without his short bit of narration at the start. One of the few times that I like a narration as part of a song in that type of way


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 29, 2020)

It could very easily have been a disaster, but it wasn't. Arguably also one of Arnie's best acting roles. Great cinematography and soundtrack. Great performance by Mako as the narrator, an inspired decision.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 29, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> It could very easily have been a disaster, but it wasn't.


Exactly. Things that could have gone wrong didn't and the inclusion of actors such as Mako, Max von Sydow and James Earl Jones went a very long way to give this film the gravitas it needed. Something that was sorely lacking in the sequel. Or the reboot.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> It could very easily have been a disaster, but it wasn't. Arguably also one of Arnie's best acting roles. Great cinematography and soundtrack. Great performance by Mako as the narrator, an inspired decision.



Arnold more than did justice to the role of Conan.  The people that made the film caught the spirt of Conan and that  of the Hyborian age.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Exactly. Things that could have gone wrong didn't and the inclusion of actors such as Mako, Max von Sydow and James Earl Jones went a very long way to give this film the gravitas it needed. Something that was sorely lacking in the sequel. Or the reboot.



The film had just the right balance to succeed.    Yes, The sequel was very lacking but it had it moments .   The 2011 remake was pretty dire  and it wasn't Jason Momoa's  fault, he wasn't bad in the role Conan.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2020)

Overread said:


> Fantastic film!
> Personally I really loved the beginning all the way up to his training coming to an end. I think its one of the best portrayals of a character developing from basically a nothing boy into the beginnings of the hero we know. There's a great sense of fantasy and adventuring wrapped up in it. Even by the end he's not actually saved the world or anything, just got the girl out from the evil snake cult and defeated teh cultist snake leader. The magic is also (likely by the limited budget and effects of the era) very muted which works perfectly with Conan. There's no huge epic spells or such; its that muted magic that's there under the surface, but limited and often only hinted at here and there.
> 
> And in the end for all its serious and battle elements it also fun.



This film had a lot of heart.


----------



## CTRandall (Aug 30, 2020)

As I happily say to anyone who asks me: "Best. Film. Ever."

Part of what hooked me was the fact that, despite it being an "action" film, there are huge sequences where the story is allowed to unfold slowly, often with little dialogue and relying on just visuals and music, e.g. when Thulsa Doom kills Conan's mother or as Conan grows up turning the wheel of the well. 



BAYLOR said:


> On scene that stands out is , the scene where Conan, in chains and running from hungry wolves, takes refuge in a mysterious and forgotten Barrow of giant warrior king



I use that scene as part of an introduction to film music with my older students. Take the music away and the first thought is that the scene will be some kind of fight with a monster. Add the music and everything changes, placing the magic and quasi-spiritual elements at the centre of the scene. The music really tells the story, here.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> As I happily say to anyone who asks me: "Best. Film. Ever."
> 
> Part of what hooked me was the fact that, despite it being an "action" film, there are huge sequences where the story is allowed to unfold slowly, often with little dialogue and relying on just visuals and music, e.g. when Thulsa Doom kills Conan's mother or as Conan grows up turning the wheel of the well.
> 
> ...



Actually that that scene is a nod to the L Sprague De Camp's  Conan Short story *The Thing In Crypt *.    In that story,  the Skelton comes alive and does battle with Conan . Interestingly the man that did the novelization of the the Conan film was L Sprague De Camp.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 30, 2020)

Actually, as novelisations and L. Sprague De Camp in general go, Conan the Barbarian is one of the best I've read.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Actually, as novelisations and L. Sprague De Camp in general go, Conan the Barbarian is one of the best I've read.



Ive not read the novelization of the film .  But have read L Sprague  De Camps other Conan Stories and , in  generally , they were pretty good. Ive also read  some of his tother books stories , he is a very good writer and so is Lin Carter.


----------



## CTRandall (Aug 30, 2020)

In contrast to all the praise everyone is heaping on the film, my wife is not a fan and she nearly ruined the whole film for me. During Thulsa Doom's monologue urging his followers to take the flame in the eye of Set and burn their way to paradise, my wife piped up with, "He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy!"

I was both upset and highly amused, all at once.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 30, 2020)

Talking about Arnie's leaden delivery, it worked perfectly for 
*"To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women"*


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> In contrast to all the praise everyone is heaping on the film, my wife is not a fan and she nearly ruined the whole film for me. During Thulsa Doom's monologue urging his followers to take the flame in the eye of Set and burn their way to paradise, my wife piped up with, "He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy!"
> 
> I was both upset and highly amused, all at once.



Then there the scene in where Thulsa Doom  demonstrated to Conan that there are things stronger than steel.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 30, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Then there the scene in where Thulsa Doom  demonstrated to Conan that* there are things stronger than stee*l.



Spider silk?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 31, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Spider silk?



Thulsa Dooms power of mind control.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't think it was active mind control, but his ability to enforce his will on weak minded people. That and the lotus leaf his disciples were chewing.


----------



## StevenF (Sep 6, 2020)

I came across the sound track before seeing the movie and loved it (only ten years ago-ish), and because of that rented the movie then ended up buying it. I also particularly like there is almost zero dialogue for so long and the musical score carries us through the story.

At the time I didn't know the character had come from a series, and I've still never seen or read anything else apart from the movie sequel which for me wasn't as powerful as the first. Not seen the latest movie yet, maybe as I'm worried I'll end up disappointed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2020)

e


StevenF said:


> I came across the sound track before seeing the movie and loved it (only ten years ago-ish), and because of that rented the movie then ended up buying it. I also particularly like there is almost zero dialogue for so long and the musical score carries us through the story.
> 
> At the time I didn't know the character had come from a series, and I've still never seen or read anything else apart from the movie sequel which for me wasn't as powerful as the first. Not seen the latest movie yet, maybe as I'm worried I'll end up disappointed.



The 2011 film is not very good  though I did like Jason Momoa  as Conan.

In all Robert E Howard wrote  21 Conan stories one of which a full length Novel , *Conan the Hour of the Dragon, *which is considered one the best fantasy novels ever written.    Chronologically   Howard write  the Conan stories out of order. The first  Conan story * The Phoenix and the Sword , h*ad Conan when he was already  King of Aquilonia . Interestingly,  *The Phoenix and the Sword*  didn't start  out as a Conan Tale . Originally , it was King Kull story .  Kull  was an Atlantean barbarian lived 100,000 years before Conan .  The Kull series was not successful and Howard only wrote a handful of these  stories. which is unfortunate  because,   the Kull Stories are very good among of his best work.  My favorite Kull story which is also a Bran Man Morn story is *Kings of the Night  *In this story , the  Pictish  Barbarian Chief  Bran Man Morn with the help of enigmatic sorcerer named Gonar(who may be many  thousands of years old )    summons  King Kull from out of the past to help Bran defeat the Romans  who, are  invading  his land. It's a pretty good  story and  in it,  you have three of Howard heroes together , King Kull , Bran Man Morn and Cormac art. I also  recommend  his Solomon Kane stories . I recommend all of Howards stories.  And if you can find it, I recommend *Bran man Morn Legion From the Shadows* by Karl Edward Wagner , I'ts pastiche but in its own right is a terrific fantasy novel. Also by Karl Edward Wagner*  Conan the Road of Kings *is also  quite good.  And *Conan The Liberator* by Poul Anderson which is a prequel to Howard's  story* Queen of the Black Coast*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Talking about Arnie's leaden delivery, it worked perfectly for
> *"To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women"*



I love that scene.


----------



## Toby Frost (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


>



Great stuff Toby !


----------



## The Big Peat (Sep 6, 2020)

Probably the first fantasy movie ever. Kinda want to watch it again now.


----------



## CTRandall (Sep 6, 2020)

The Big Peat said:


> Probably the first fantasy movie ever. Kinda want to watch it again now.



First fantasy movie ever? Have you never seen the Sinbad films? There are at least two of them and they're always on TV. The stop-action effects may be dated but, even so, they're great films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> First fantasy movie ever? Have you never seen the Sinbad films? There are at least two of them and they're always on TV. The stop-action effects may be dated but, even so, they're great films.



*1. The 7th Voyage of Sinbad
2. The Golden Voyage of Sinbad
3. Sinbad the Eyes of the Tiger*

All great films and ive rewatched them many times over the year , I have them on dvd.


----------



## The Big Peat (Sep 6, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> First fantasy movie ever? Have you never seen the Sinbad films? There are at least two of them and they're always on TV. The stop-action effects may be dated but, even so, they're great films.



Ffs, meant to say finest, not first.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 7, 2020)

Conan's greatest enemy was the wizard Thoth Amon of Stygia . In the ace 12 volume Ace books L Spargue De Camp and Lin Carter gave him a far bigger role then Howards original stories.  If they ever do another film, He need's  to be the main villain.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 7, 2020)

Thoth Amon was a wonderful villain. It's a shame they went with Thulsa Doom in CtB. Jones could have played Thoth very well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 7, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Thoth Amon was a wonderful villain. It's a shame they went with Thulsa Doom in CtB. Jones could have played Thoth very well.



  I have no doubt that John Millius and Oliver Stone had some familiarity with Howards stories and characters.  They likely knew that Thoth Amon was Conan's  main villain , but  chose Thulsa doom because they liked  his name better. It could be as simple as that.  And I agree James Earl Jones could have easily  played Thoth Amon.

Another actor that would have also been good choice to play Thoth Amon  is Amrish Lal Puri .  He played Mola Ram in *Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.   *He's was a great actor and he would have been perfect for the role of Thoth Amon !


----------



## Vince W (Sep 7, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I have no doubt that John Millius and Oliver Stone had some familiarity with Howards stories and characters.  They likely knew that Thoth Amon was Conan's  main villain , but  chose Thulsa doom because they liked  his name better. It could be as simple as that.  And I agree James Earl Jones could have easily  played Thoth Amon.
> 
> Another actor that would have also been good choice to play Thoth Amon  is Amrish Lal Puri .  He played Mola Ram in *Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.   *He's was a great actor and he would have been perfect for the role of Thoth Amon !


Yes, Amrish Lal Puri would have been outstanding in the role. He even fits the image in my head.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 7, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Yes, Amrish Lal Puri would have been outstanding in the role. He even fits the image in my head.



I thought so too when I first saw him on the big screen.


----------



## StevenF (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the rundown on all those novels Baylor, and good to know you are a Conan expert as I might have more questions one day  After hanging around these forums for a couple of months my reading list is growing quicker than the time I have to read them, but I will add that first one you mentioned for starters.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2020)

The Big Peat said:


> Ffs, meant to say finest, not first.



The is a film that never get old.


----------



## clovis-man (Sep 29, 2020)

My favorite part is the sound that James Earl Jones' head makes as it bounces down the stairs. Now that's what I call poetic justice!


----------



## JJewel (Sep 29, 2020)

I remember watching them both in the cinema, for the first movie it was myself and a group of mates and no one else in the whole theatre. I have to say I really enjoyed the film, yes it is a B Movie, but that doesnt mean it is a bad movie 

And it did do justice to the spirit of REH.


----------



## KGeo777 (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the Conan in  Destroyer and "Kalidor" are  closer to REH than the 1982 film which lacks the adventure and fantasy--for a big budget film, it really dropped the ball on that aspect and I wonder how the competing project with Jim Danforth as FX supervisor might have done.

*"To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women"* 

That line bugs me a lot  as REH Conan would not have said that. I don't think he would have enjoyed making widows and orphans. I am not sure even war-mongering Achilles would have said it either! It's psychopathic and I don't see Conan as a psychopath. Not that Arnie's Conan comes across like that, but the scene with him repeating that line like a brainwashed goof is so far from REH.

The lack of monsters is unforgivable and dare I say, their choices in the women roles was far less glamorous than in an Italian peplum. They needed women like Caroline Munro or one that closely resembled a Buscema model such as:


----------



## CTRandall (Sep 30, 2020)

KGeo777 said:


> "To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women"



This is a paraphrase of lines attributed to Ghengis Khan. Depending on the translation you choose, the Conan version is spicd up a little.


----------



## KGeo777 (Sep 30, 2020)

Yeah I forgot that was where he was with those other guys and was repeating the indoctrination.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2020)

KGeo777 said:


> Yeah I forgot that was where he was with those other guys and was repeating the indoctrination.



The opening of the film has a quote by Nietzsche  " That which  does not kill us makes us stronger"


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2020)

JJewel said:


> I remember watching them both in the cinema, for the first movie it was myself and a group of mates and no one else in the whole theatre. I have to say I really enjoyed the film, yes it is a B Movie, but that doesnt mean it is a bad movie
> 
> And it did do justice to the spirit of REH.



In one  of Janet Morris's Heroes  In Hell anthologies  There was story /scene  which had  Robert E. Howard and HP Lovecraft  traveling  though hell in a pickup truck  and they encountered Gilgamesh .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 3, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> In one  of Janet Morris's Heroes  In Hell anthologies  There was story /scene  which had  Robert E. Howard and HP Lovecraft  traveling  though hell in a pickup truck  and they encountered Gilgamesh .


Somehow I don't imagine Howard and Lovecraft getting along very well


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Somehow I don't imagine Howard and Lovecraft getting along very well



Actually, they were were very good friends .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 3, 2020)

Really? Wow! I knew they each respected and enjoyed one another's work, but I would have thought Howard, a big no-nonsense, tough Texan would have had little patience for a thin, proto-intellectual Yankee, and vice-versa...

Did they ever actually meet?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Really? Wow! I knew they each respected and enjoyed one another's work, but I would have thought Howard, a big no-nonsense, tough Texan would have had little patience for a thin, proto-intellectual Yankee, and vice-versa...
> 
> Did they ever actually meet?



No , Howard and Lovercrat never met one another face to face . They carried on their friendship in the form  letters  back and forth and forth for many years. There was Thord member of this Friendship group . Clark Ashton Smith who also coespended with the both of them. He in turn never met with of them face to face.  They couldn't afford to travel , which why they never met.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 3, 2020)

That's interesting to know! Now you mention it, a very dim, old bell is ringing, so I think I might have heard of this correspondence before...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> That's interesting to know! Now you mention it, a very dim, old bell is ringing, so I think I might have heard of this correspondence before...



  They did little  homages to each other  in their stories . for example in one the Lovecraft stories  there is  reference  to Cimmeria ( Conan lane of origin).



I just remembered something, A few years ago someone did a fantasy/ horror novel in which Howard and Lovecraft  had met and were doing battle with evil menacing the world . I saw the book and I wish I had picked it up . I can't for the life of me remember the author for title of the book.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 3, 2020)

Book search thread acalling


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 15, 2020)

That s a popular year for fantasy

*The Sword and Sorcerer  *1982  A bit of an over the top film , but fun to watch and would in its own right have made a good film franchise.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 18, 2020)

Then there's  the 1987 film *The Barbarians    *It revolves  around two Barbarian Brothers who look  like Conan knockoffs . It's a silly  but fun film to watch.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 24, 2020)

CTRandall said:


> This is a paraphrase of lines attributed to Ghengis Khan. Depending on the translation you choose, the Conan version is spicd up a little.



I liked Arnold's version.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 24, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I liked Arnold's version.



His delivery of the line is perfect too. No excitement , no emotion in fact; just a deadpan matter-of-fact statement.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 24, 2020)

He said it by rote, much like a slave would just to please his owner. Of course, we all know Conan was never a slave.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 25, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Of course, we all know Conan was never a slave.



Exactly, he was just waiting...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 25, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Exactly, he was just waiting...



He did fight as a Gladiator .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 25, 2020)

That's the thing. Gladiators were not necessarily slaves. Many fought because it was a good living. I'm sure Conan was a gladiator in The Savage Sword of Conan but he was never a slave.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 15, 2020)

CONAN 3 was ok. I picked up the SF film MAGGIE with Ahrnold, it's an indie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2020)

There were two animated Cona tv series , both pretty wretched.  There  was live action series  and it too was pretty dire, ;hasted one season.  The people doing that series didn't know what to do with Conan and the  the writing was pretty dire.  I think that  live action series might have fared far  better had it been produced by the same people that did Hercules and Xena.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 17, 2020)

Most of the Howard ,Conan stories Conan was alone. Leiber used two characters for his Sword and Sorcery story's.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 17, 2020)

I would like to read Howard's boxing Story's someday.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 17, 2020)

Dave Vicks said:


> Most of the Howard ,Conan stories Conan was alone. Leiber used two characters for his Sword and Sorcery story's.



    Ive  read Fafherd and the Great Mouser   by Leiber  Top notch stuff.Howard is one of the  two writers  that got me interested in reading.


Karl Edward Wagner as a writer  is about the closet thing to Howard that ive found.  Wagner wrote  a very good Conan pastiche.* Conan the Road of Kings  *and even better  Bran Mak More Pastiche.* Bran Mak Morn Legion From the Shadows *which in own right,  is a pretty good fantasy novel.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 17, 2020)

Conan 3 ,Conan is alone in the film.Its ok.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Nov 17, 2020)

Bread over head .is a good humorous story by 
Fritz Leiber.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 22, 2020)

Dave Vicks said:


> Bread over head .is a good humorous story by
> Fritz Leiber.



I would love to see Fafherd and the Grey Mouser on the big or small screen.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> I would love to see Fafherd and the Grey Mouser on the big or small screen.


They deserve a big-screen treatment surely. Any other medium wouldn't do them justice.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> They deserve a big-screen treatment surely. Any other medium wouldn't do them justice.



I would like to see Sam Rami  and Robert Tappert do the feature film.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

It's difficult. Fafherd and the Grey Mouser need the same sort of treatment that Jackson gave Lord of the Ring. I can't think of anyone that would do this today.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> It's difficult. Fafherd and the Grey Mouser need the same sort of treatment that Jackson gave Lord of the Ring. I can't think of anyone that would do this today.



What about Guillermo Del Toro ?


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> What about Guillermo Del Toro ?


Meh.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Meh.



I liked his Hellboy films and Pan's Labyrinth.      Well, Im thinking that maybe he might be the right choice .


----------



## CTRandall (Nov 23, 2020)

I'd far prefer Guillermo to Peter Jackson. I don't want to make any enemies but I abhor what PJ did to The Hobbit.


----------



## Tirellan (Nov 23, 2020)

One of my all-time favourite movies. There's a dark brooding quality to it.
The second movie is nowhere near as good, haven't seen the reboot.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2020)

Tirellan said:


> One of my all-time favourite movies. There's a dark brooding quality to it.
> The second movie is nowhere near as good, haven't seen the reboot.



The bad reviews discouraged me from seeing the third film .

I wish he's gotten  to do *At The Mountains of Madness.*


----------

